# Field training near Chicago?



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I would contact John and Nancy Miner--High Times Kennels. They do offer private lessons. They do go south for a good part of the winter though, so you would need to contact them soon to get a head start this fall, and then you would start training in earnest in the spring.http://www.minerskennel.com/


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I'll get in touch with them ASAP


----------

